# Maltese Mix in Devore Animal Shelter, CA



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*MACY* _(female)_


*Maltese *_Mix_ Age: *Young Adult*










*This DOG - ID#A557766 (available 4/20) I am a female, The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old. I have been at the shelter since Apr 15, 2013. This information is less than 1 hour old. Back For more information about this animal, call: San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 386-9820 Ask for information about animal ID number A557766*
*







*

Animal Location:








*Devore Shelter*
19777 Shelter Way
*San Bernardino County* *Muscoy, CA 92407* *MAP IT!*
















*Devore Shelter*
19777 Shelter Way
*San Bernardino County* *Muscoy, CA 92407* *MAP IT!*
















Contact:Contact:
Can anybody help this poor baby?


----------

